# goose land?



## quick draw mcgraw 15 (Feb 15, 2010)

hey guys anyone out there who could help me, im looking for goose hunting land in n.e ohio anybody out there willing to share or give me the name and number of a farmer or something too help me get some goose hunting land.... thanks
[email protected]


----------



## goose commander (May 11, 2010)

quick the best way to get land is to start knocking on doors. you can execpt about 1 yes for every 6-8 nos. dont take it personal. dress nice, speak clear and make good eye contact when you ask. just a few things i do when knocking. hope this helps


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

put some some windshield time, looks for them and then knock. no one will hand you a hunting spot,c'mon


----------



## quick draw mcgraw 15 (Feb 15, 2010)

thanks goose u have been alot of help
[email protected]


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Man id hate to live around where you do goose, i get a yes for every 2 or 3 nos on a bad day!, farmers hate geese around where i live, heck i even hunt geese in peoples back yards that have big ponds ,they hate goose $h*t on there shoes!


----------



## ringmuskie9 (Mar 26, 2009)

ducky its true.. Every year it gets harder and harder. We have the birds around but there are so many housing developments that hold them and of course you cant hunt them. Even trying to find traffic routes are hard


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

I probably have an average of 10 nos to 1 yes. There is not much of anything not already claimed in and around NE Franklin, SE Delaware.

BTW, if you ever go to knock on someones door and you get out of the truck, walk out of the house and two peacocks run out of the bushes across the front porch in front of you, get the hell back in your truck and move on to the next place! It aint worth it....


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

I feel for ya guys


----------



## goose commander (May 11, 2010)

quick another small tip. play whatever advantage you got. do ur homework about the land or area farmers once you get one property, name drop if you must to the others. set yourself apart the best you can. it sucks to have to work so hard just to kill a goose, but like the others are saying thats the world we live in now.


----------



## quick draw mcgraw 15 (Feb 15, 2010)

thanks goose i will keep that in mind looking forward in seeing u in the field.
[email protected]


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

I spend a lot of time bs'ing with locals. Many people have lived out there for years and know everyone and everything that goes on. I've scored several properties by getting the "inside" info from other land owners. It always helps if you can relate to the area in some way and I never go to a door without knowing the landowners name. Sometime I'll spend 5 or 6 hours out and talk to only a couple land owners. It really takes some time and never be in a hurry. Many people just like to sit and talk and it goes a long way when you take your time and express some interest. I always offer a hand around the farm, but honestly no one ever takes me up on it. It probably has to do with liability issues and the fact that they just dont know you. About the only thing they really do like is when you offer to shoot their groundhogs and/or ***** around the farm and fields. Perch and walleye always help too! Good luck man, Ive been out working my area since May!


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

QDM - I just pulled down my last spot on "my list" Ive been looking for a field in this area for 2 years now and have talked to umpteen landowners in the area since May. Another landowner I was talking to gave me this one as a lead. (why its always good to not quit the conversation at "no") Ive been working the same guy for a few weeks now, stoped by at least 10 times, once spoke to his wife, and finally tonight caught him. I've put a TON of time in this spring and summer and secured maybe 5 new fields in the areas I was targeting. I have to imagine Ive talked to 50 some landowners. Get out there and beat down some doors and eventually you'll secure some places and if you take good care of their land and them, youll have the spot for a long time to come!

Now if I could only get the guy who owns my "secret hole" to take down the for sale sign!!


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

ErieAngler said:


> I probably have an average of 10 nos to 1 yes. There is not much of anything not already claimed in and around NE Franklin, SE Delaware.
> 
> BTW, if you ever go to knock on someones door and you get out of the truck, walk out of the house and *two peacocks run out of the bushes across the front porch in front of you, get the hell back in your truck *and move on to the next place! It aint worth it....


That is hilarious!

I'll be trying for a field tomorrow night... the woman is a widow.... I got my doubts.
Especially since the field is kinda close.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

i have been told no 1 time in 10 years ...wow you guys must smell bad


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

firstflight111 said:


> i have been told no 1 time in 10 years ...wow you guys must smell bad


Thats what i was thinkin, i was told no 2 times this year but i got 15 yes's so far! I guess the area i live around the farmers just hate geese!


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Its quite a bit different around Central Ohio than SE (I have no experience in the NE). I used to live in Athens and hunt from there to Hocking Port and it seemed like most people wanted you to kill all the geese and deer you could - as long as they didnt lease the land. 

Now that I think of it though, it has been a while since Ive taken a shower........ Maybe I'm just not as purty as you boyz!


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Andrew i'm glad we put the wind at our back when we hunt.lol


----------



## goose commander (May 11, 2010)

parker you'll like tis one. stopped to try and get permission today on a piece of ground tonight and the land owners wife said "well he's(the husband) not here but stop by later" i explained that i did not live around them and if was ok if i called back tonight and speak to her husband. with suprise she eagerly said sure let me write down our phone number. i called back later at the agreed time and spoke with her husband he then explained to me that my son and i were welcome to hunt his land for a mear $300 a man. well thats a first for me...


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

goose commander said:


> i called back later at the agreed time and spoke with her husband he then explained to me that my son and i were welcome to hunt his land for a mear $300 a man. well thats a first for me...


Land owners around me make a killing leasing land. Most of it is deer hunting, but the fields/ponds go with it. 

You should have asked him if it included breakfast


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

goose commander said:


> parker you'll like tis one. stopped to try and get permission today on a piece of ground tonight and the land owners wife said "well he's(the husband) not here but stop by later" i explained that i did not live around them and if was ok if i called back tonight and speak to her husband. with suprise she eagerly said sure let me write down our phone number. i called back later at the agreed time and spoke with her husband he then explained to me that my son and i were welcome to hunt his land for a mear $300 a man. well thats a first for me...


If he could promise a leg band on ever goose i kill there i would do it!


----------

